# Hi, from Jupiter



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome. Love the glades, my kind of place.


----------



## FLynative (Feb 3, 2016)

Welcome Tory, I live in the West Palm area. Always looking for some one to fish with. David


----------

